# Help pls!!! Custom tank move



## cerebrous (Jan 30, 2013)

Ok guys decided to go with a 178G custom
72x22x26 that is going to be set in wall

Now is the problem before i pull the trigger how to move the tank into the finished BASEMENT!!!! 

I have a 125 down there now 72x21x18 marineland but that sucker only weighs about 250lbs and i got it down with 2 guys

New tank 
3/4 thick glass - approx 600lbs
5/8 thick glass - approx 500lbs
1/2 thick glass - approx 400lbs

Question - anyone know movers that can help getting it down this???? See pic


----------



## aks72ca (Apr 19, 2014)

*Movers -*

Hi,

More or less a similar set-up - had to move a 242 gallon BIG CUBE ¾" starfire glass down to my basement fish room.
It took 5 strong armed guys and a generous tip to move this hulk of a tank down 12 steps but the main issue was to angle the tank with no scratches.

Highly recommend Braymore as they did a great job !!

Braymore Piano Movers
320 Norfinch Dr., 
North York, ON M3N 1Y4 
Canada
Phone: 416-749-2100
E-Mail: [email protected]

Neil
Mississauga


----------



## cerebrous (Jan 30, 2013)

Thanks for this lead ^^ pmd you


----------



## wtac (Mar 17, 2006)

I've used Braymore for 10+ years and never a problem. There was a hiccup with one incident that I referred them to another LFS.

I don't get mixed up with their business.

I believe another member here uses Mittmann frequently.


----------



## cerebrous (Jan 30, 2013)

Thanks for the tips guys


----------



## carl (Feb 11, 2010)

I move tanks $75/hr, post an ad on Kijiji looking for strong backs $15/ hr if they get three hours or $30 for the job if it's less than an hour and I will bring the equipment


----------



## Lilphil26 (Sep 15, 2015)

carl said:


> I move tanks $75/hr, post an ad on Kijiji looking for strong backs $15/ hr if they get three hours or $30 for the job if it's less than an hour and I will bring the equipment


This is just my opinion but I would personally see someone familiar with moving and the tricks of the trade handle my baby than a few guys that are strong. Personal preference I guess


----------



## wtac (Mar 17, 2006)

It comes to the general fact that nobody will cover the cost of the aquarium should they damage it. Damage to the home they will cover through insurance. Injured workers, they'll be insured.

Communication is key - between and who you hire and among the workers themselves. The crew know each other and its easier for them to communicate among themselves to get the job done safely.

IIRC, as I am WSIB registered and after lengthy conversations with them, it is my understanding that whomever I contract part of my work has to be WSIB covered as well.

The loophole and where it can get sticky is have the homeowner get the hired hands. No WSIB coverage required. It gets sticky should anything happen and one of them gets hurt. I would hate too think that the person(s) income has been affected. Also, who would be liable for damage on the property.

Not to be critical of your suggestion Carl.


----------



## Lilphil26 (Sep 15, 2015)

If you hire a moving company chances are good they are insured under wsib. Ask for a clearance certificate if unsure. If using hired help through Kijiji there will be no liability unless you pay the hired help on your books and your wsib covers them. I had wsib for years and had subcontractors for plowing snow. 

I would hope a place that moves pianos would be insured up the wazoo.


----------



## carl (Feb 11, 2010)

I have liability insurance 3 million, also I have did this 27 plus years and never damaged anything or anyone


----------



## nc208082 (Jun 27, 2013)

Have you spoken to said builder to see if it can be built on site?

Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## wtac (Mar 17, 2006)

carl said:


> I have liability insurance 3 million, also I have did this 27 plus years and never damaged anything or anyone


Not doubting your coverage or record but in the past 5 years, I have seen and heard of the rising letigious issues around matters like this. Not aquarium related but with trades, subtrades and even those that have slipped on a wet patch.

All it takes is one incident for a litany of headaches.

I understand we all here like to save a few $$$ and there is nothing wrong with that. Also, I can honestly say that nobody wants to have anyone to hurt themselves that could affect their income.

My recommendation for the client is to isolate themselves from ANY issues.

If I were to hire you Carl, the responsibility should be upon you to assemble your team for the job. IF anyone of them hurt them selves, it's your responsibility, not mine.

If I were to hire you to oversee the job and I hire the team and one of the hirees hurt themselves or damages my property. This is where it gets really problematic and finger pointing starts. Who would be responsible? Emotions and lawyers have a way of making things more difficult and expensive.

For the majority here its a passionate hobby. Guys like you and I Carl, it's our lively hood and all it takes is ONE incident. Not only must we protect ourselves but the clients that we serve and people that we hire.


----------



## wtac (Mar 17, 2006)

nc208082 said:


> Have you spoken to said builder to see if it can be built on site?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


Onsite builds generally add quite a bit to the cost and usually cheaper to have the aquarium delivered onsite. Get a quote and compare prices for both scenarios.


----------



## Yellowtang (May 26, 2015)

*Tank Movers*

I just had Carl move a 90 gallon tank for me and I was impressed with how careful and quickly the move went. If I ever have to move a tank again I'll use Carl for sure, great job!!!!


----------

